# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Extremely Violent Dreams... WHYY??

## rem92

Hey everyone, lately i've been having extremely violent dreams, and i cant understand why, its bugging me, like last night, i had a dream where i killed my childhood friend, and also killed my sister, ( i love my sister, why the hell did i dream that i killed her), nights before, i dreamt that i killed some random guy, and then cooked his meat, and ate him ( WTF), couple nights before that, i dreamt that i was in some house, and it was like a family party of someone, and then this man who's face i could never see, comes in and starts literally massacring people, beheading, and putting their heads on sticks.. he was not after me, at the end of the massacre he just came to me and said a couple words i dont remember, and left...

Why am i having this crazy bloody dreams? its pissing me off.

----------


## melanieb

It's weird how our minds latch on to a certain style of dream for a while, and specific types of dreams can persist for weeks with no apparent cause.

Try thinking of them as a movie, something strongly visual but not real. Perhaps your mind will release the theme if you consider it trivial rather than as something that impacts your waking emotional state.

Might also try and become lucid, see if you can take control of your actions or examine why they need to happen.

Whatever you do, know that you are not insane for having violent dreams. Sometimes this stuff happens.

----------

